# Is there a knitting thimble?



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there such a thing as a knitting thimble? I must be doing something wrong. I was knitting and I poked a hole in my index finger. Actually the hole is hidden in the creases of my fingerprint and is nestled in one of the crevices. I figured it out - I use my finger to push the needle back and the yarn over when I purl. *sigh* This is the bad part of teaching myself to knit. 

Is there such a thing as a thimble?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah yes, the dreaded toughening up of the index finger....
I used a bandaid wrapped around my finger tip, or one of those rubber things, I forget what they are called, my dd and I call them Finger Condoms :shocked:. 
You can get them in office supply stores, and I think Beauty supply places sell them as well, as my old manicurist used to wear them when she hand filed peoples nails...
They work pretty well, as long as your tips aren't super sharp....


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep, I sometimes get sore index fingers because I prefer fairly pointy needles. I'd try a band-aid too and see if that helps.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

You must knit like I do. When my index finger gets sore, it is usually because:



the needles have a sharp tip (not all do - try a different needle)
I am forcing and pushing hard to get through a tight stitch (loosen up a little or go with a bigger needle)
You can also use the left needle to do more of the work by manipulating the yarn instead of using your finger tip to do all the work. Let the needle LIFT the yarn off the needle instead of shoving it up and through the stitch.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Yah - get ye a leather thimble like Clover brand's: http://www.amazon.com/Clover-614C-L..._sim_ac_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0DN1AMFT7NWA7W2WJKQM

I use the "coin" style and it serves well, they make a plain Natural Fit Leather Thimble too.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Those finger condoms are called "finger cots" should you want to find them and buy them. 

I sometimes have that sort of poking holes in my finger tip difficulty, too. Now if the knitting gets tight, I'll sort of pinch the needle tip with two fingers instead of pushing with the pad of one. Although following WIHH's advice is probably better!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Hercsmama - Finger Condoms! lol I'm fairly certain our families are related. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have the same problem when I have a really long knitting session with my size 2 needles. I have done some of the same as mentioned above, used a band-aid, a leather quilting thimble, and have also switched to use the middle finger to help instead of the index finger. Of all of them the band-aid probably worked best, the thimble was a bit awkward. I have also had to use band-aids on my little fingers too because one of my sets of needles was making a blister there. The things we do for our art!


----------

